# [V] Fünf mal neu und einmal gebraucht: Intel D865GLC Mainboard; einmal Intel P4 3,2



## Gajeza (29. März 2010)

*[V] Fünf mal neu und einmal gebraucht: Intel D865GLC Mainboard; einmal Intel P4 3,2*

Ich biete:

*Mainboards:*
5x   D865GLC Sockel 478 *(neu, ohne OVP) *_20€ pro Board_
1x   D865GLC Sockel 478 *(gebraucht, ohne OVP)* 15€
*Prozessor:*
1x   Pentium 4 3,2 GHz *(gebraucht, ohne OVP) *_20€_
*Prozessorkühler:*
1x Intel Boxed Lüfter Sockel 478 *(gebraucht) *_5€_
1x Arctic Cooling Copper Silent 2TC Sockel A/370(AMD) *(geöffnet, aber kaum oder nie genutzt*_(bin nicht sicher)*)*_ _10€_
Versand:
6,99 (DHL Paket)
6,99+Nachnahmegebühr (DHL Paket Nachnahme)

Bezahlung:
Vorauskasse
Nachnahme
Bar bei Abholung

Preise sind VB, für Fotos einfach PN an mich, ich werde sie dann per Mail zusenden


----------



## Gajeza (22. April 2010)

*AW: [V] Fünf mal neu und einmal gebraucht: Intel D865GLC Mainboard; einmal Intel P4*


----------



## Longtom (22. April 2010)

*AW: [V] Fünf mal neu und einmal gebraucht: Intel D865GLC Mainboard; einmal Intel P4*

Hallo
was kannst mir da Preislich noch entgegen kommen mit CPU und dem gebrauchtem Mainboard dazu ?


----------

